# Co Parenting Issues



## mvpof5 (Jul 16, 2012)

OK this may seem petty but I would like to get other peoples opinion's on it: My husband and I are separated and have come up with a court recognized custody agreement. WE have joint custody in all asepects he has them one week I have them the next etc.. 
I do not work over the summer and he does. So on his weeks I have the kids from 7-5:45. Do not get me wrong I do not have an issue with it I love my kids but neither of us have to pay child support. Is it petty to ask him to send food with them during his weeks? Thanks for all the input. I know some will be negative but I am ready,


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

mvpof5 said:


> OK this may seem petty but I would like to get other peoples opinion's on it: My husband and I are separated and have come up with a court recognized custody agreement. WE have joint custody in all asepects he has them one week I have them the next etc..
> I do not work over the summer and he does. So on his weeks I have the kids from 7-5:45. Do not get me wrong I do not have an issue with it I love my kids but neither of us have to pay child support. Is it petty to ask him to send food with them during his weeks? Thanks for all the input. I know some will be negative but I am ready,


Not petty at all.

My Ex questioned our arrangement - which is similar. My answer to her was we had already agreed upon the finances and the schedule - so there was nothing more to discuss. I also reminded her that it was only for 2.5 months out of the year. 

But - our divorce is final and things are set in stone.

If you are truly under some financial hardship, I would ask for some kind of help. If you don't do it now - and end up getting divorced - your current agreement will likely serve as a precedent. It will be harder to justify a change if things seem to have been working out for everyone.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Not petty at all.
> 
> My Ex questioned our arrangement - which is similar. My answer to her was we had already agreed upon the finances and the schedule - so there was nothing more to discuss. I also reminded her that it was only for 2.5 months out of the year.
> 
> ...


You could offer an extra few bucks here and there - its not like you can't help out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

golfergirl said:


> You could offer an extra few bucks here and there - its not like you can't help out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When I have the kids on school days and get notices that their lunch accounts are empty, I just send in money. I don't call her. Or when she's been sick and I've kept them I didn't ask her to send food.

Plus I'm paying Alimony/Maintenance due to her "disability." I think she should be doing ok...truly.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> When I have the kids on school days and get notices that their lunch accounts are empty, I just send in money. I don't call her. Or when she's been sick and I've kept them I didn't ask her to send food.
> 
> Plus I'm paying Alimony/Maintenance due to her "disability." I think she should be doing ok...truly.


I'm just saying if you don't want to and feel justified in not paying, just say so. It's fine, but no need to say the decree is set in stone so you can't. You give enough and don't have to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

golfergirl said:


> I'm just saying if you don't want to and feel justified in not paying, just say so. It's fine, but no need to say the decree is set in stone so you can't. You give enough and don't have to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok...


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

mvpof5 said:


> I do not work over the summer and he does. So on his weeks I have the kids from 7-5:45. Do not get me wrong I do not have an issue with it I love my kids but neither of us have to pay child support. Is it petty to ask him to send food with them during his weeks? Thanks for all the input. I know some will be negative but I am ready,


If you weren't taking the kids, what would your husband do with them? Would they go to daycare (on your husband's dime)? If so, I think it's very fair to ask him to contribute to the food costs for those weeks. It would still be FAR cheaper for him than the alternative.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

ranaz2 said:


> A bit petty in my opinion unless you truly cannot afford to feed them. If it is about principle and fairness only, then definitely petty.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

ranaz2 said:


> A bit petty in my opinion unless you truly cannot afford to feed them. If it is about principle and fairness only, then definitely petty.


I agree with the above and would like to add that if it's about principle, before you ask your ex for the food money, think about how your children might feel if they knew that you could well afford to feed them but demanded the money anyway. 

Perhaps if it is about principle, take the money and put it into a savings account for the kids. That said, I would not ask for the food money unless I was really struggling to make ends meet.

Children and Divorce/Warring Parents – Imagine the effect on your children and how they might feel


----------

